# Gestohlenen Laptop Orten?



## xhitcher1 (25. Juni 2015)

Eine Suche und eine Frage!

Hallo mir wurde gestern Abend mein Laptop HP Pro Book 4520s inkl Laptoptasche entwendet !

In der Laptop Tasche war ebenfalls mein Ausweis (Neu) meine Bankkarte Volksbank Schwäbisch Gmünd sowie meine GEK Krankenkarte dies alles war in einem Zebra Look Schwarz Weiß Gestreiftem Stoff Geldbeutel mit Klettverschluss und 2 Kirschen auf der Vorderseite 

Ebenfalls war in der Tasche mein Weißes Samsung Galaxy Ladekabel und mein Schlüssel Anhänger ein Nashorn Stofftier mit einem Shirt und der Aufschrift *I Love Katja*.

Sollte dies jemand demnächst wo sehen (bei Freunden etc) mir bitte melden.

Die Laptop Tasche war Schwarz und hatte keinen Tragegurt mehr und ein Reißverschluss war abgebrochen 

Nun aber meine Frage kann ich meinen Laptop irgendwie Orten?

Auf Ihm waren 2 Betriebssysteme Windows 7 Professionell 64 Bit und Windows 7 Home 64 Bit.

auf einem Profil war der Wächter Panda Anti Vor Auf dem anderen AVG 2015.


----------



## rabe08 (25. Juni 2015)

Nein, Du könntest ihn nur Orten, wenn Du vorher ein entsprechendes Tool installierst hättest und der Dieb den PC anstellt.

Andererseits gibt es doch Möglichkeiten: Dienste, die online gehen, wie Mail Client, Dropbox, facebook, soweit diese online gehen, bevor sich der User anmeldet. Falls Du keine Anmeldung eingerichtet hast, tun sie das auf jeden Fall. 

Dann könnte man über die jeweiligen Diensteanbieter die IP herausfinden, mit der auf den Dienst zugegriffen wird. Diese IP lässt sich einfach einem ISP zuordnen, diese Information - welcher Nummerblock gehört welchem Provider - ist öffentlich. Der ISP selber kann die IP oft, aber nicht immer, einem Nutzer zuordnen. Diese Information gibt Dir allerdings der Provider nicht, sondern nur der Polizei. 

D.h. Anzeige stellen, auf die Dringlichkeit hinweisen, hoffen, dass der Polizist das versteht, hoffen, das die Polizei im allgemeinen weiter ermittelt und zwar schnell. Du hast aber schlechte Karten, schließlich geht um einen Diebstahl, nicht um einen Fall von Raubmordkopieren. Versuch es, mach Dir aber keine große Hoffnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn da nix nachgerüstet wurde ist da wohl nix mit anpeilen. Vielleicht über die IP könnte was gehen aber da kann wohl nur der Provider helfen. Das meiste Zeugs wird sicherlich schon in der Tonne gelandet sein und für den Rest gilt natürlich sperren lassen und Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Eventuell kannst du aber zumindest das Handy orten. Bei Android kenne ich mich da nicht genau aus, aber ich vermute mal dass die auch eine entsprechende Möglichkeit haben. 

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.


----------



## Jeretxxo (25. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst du aber zumindest das Handy orten. Bei Android kenne ich mich da nicht genau aus, aber ich vermute mal dass die auch eine entsprechende Möglichkeit haben.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.



Handy? Was für ein Handy oder haben Ladekabel mittlerweile eine Funkverbindung? 


Ne, Spaß beiseite, mehr als Anzeige erstatten wirst du wohl nicht können.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2015)

Notebooks kannst du so nicht selber orten dies geht nur über de IP wenn du Glück hast, aber am besten du beschreibst das ganze so genau wie möglich der Polizei die kann dir am besten weiterhelfen.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Notebooks kannst du so nicht selber orten dies geht nur über de IP wenn du Glück hast, aber am besten du beschreibst das ganze so genau wie möglich der Polizei die kann dir am besten weiterhelfen.



Polizei wird da nichts machen! Der Aufwand ist viel zu teuer. 
Entweder hast du entsprechende Tools installiert, ansonsten gibt es kaum Hoffnung den Laptop wiederzubekommen.

Bei uns wurde mal eingebrochen in der Firma. Es wurden über 20 Laptops und über 10 iPads geklaut. Selbst da hat die Polizei nicht viel gemacht und die Täter wurden auch nie erwischt.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2015)

Du kannst ja höchstens mal auf Ebay oder  so schauen, ob da jemand so einen Laptop anbietet. Der Dieb wird wahrscheinlich recht schnell versuchen die heiße Ware loszuwerden.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Handy? Was für ein Handy oder haben Ladekabel mittlerweile eine Funkverbindung?



Touché, hab zu schlampig gelesen. 


Tja, nur beim Laptop wird das schwierig.  Dort bietet Microsoft das aus irgendwelchen Gründen noch nicht an. Ohne entsprechende eigene Vorbereitungen wirst du da nichts mehr machen können.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2015)

Na was will man da groß orten. Ein Handy logt sich ja im Gegensatz zum PC automatisch im Handynetz ein. Wenn man den PC nicht ans Lan anschließt, hat der ja gar keine Außenverbindung - und da muss der Dieb schon sehr doof sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Na was will man da groß orten. Ein Handy logt sich ja im Gegensatz zum PC automatisch im Handynetz ein.



Wie viele Laptops werden denn komplett offline genutzt?


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht geht es mit einem der tollen Jamba Sparabos


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2015)

Da gibts schon was, schimpft sich TPM und ist in fast jedem Business-Notebook vorhanden.
Wird bei Windows 10 OEM sogar Pflicht.

Das HP Pro Book 4520s besitzt auch TPM, nur aktiviert wird es nicht sein.

Hattest du wichtige/persönliche Daten auf dem Laptop?
Waren die verschlüsselt?
Das wär meine größere Sorge als der materielle Verlust.
Frag mal deine Versicherung ob die Hausratsversicherung auch deinen Laptop bei einem externen Diebstahl miteinbezieht.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Dann würde ich mal sagen, auf dem nächsten Laptop als erstes mal Prey installieren 


Wie ist er denn überhaupt abhanden gekommen?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da gibts schon was, schimpft sich TPM und ist in fast jedem Business-Notebook vorhanden.
> Wird bei Windows 10 OEM sogar Pflicht.



TPM ist aber auch nur ein Kryptochip für Hashes und Verschlüsselung. 

Das hat nicht mit Ortung zutun. Da nützt es auch nichts, wenn der PC nicht im Netz ist.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2015)

Kann man beim TPM nicht hinterlegen das er nach dem Einschalten versucht sich mit seinem Server zu verbinden und dabei div. Umgebungsdaten mitsendet?
WLAN-Name, IP-Adresse, etc..


----------



## S754 (25. Juni 2015)

Orten kann man den nicht, aber identifizieren über die MAC-Adresse oder Seriennummer.
Nur ich denke nicht, dass die bekannt ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Identifizierung hilft dir aber nicht weiter wenn du nicht weißt, wo er ist.


----------



## Tamien (10. Januar 2016)

Naja auf der anderen Seite - wenn es kostenpflichtige Anbieter gibt, die Android Handys orten können (frag mich wie das hier z.B. geht), dann sollte es doch auch möglich sein, einen Laptop zu orten?! Jedenfalls wird bei beiden Geräten irgendwann ja auch die Batterie alle sein...


----------



## cerbero (10. Januar 2016)

Da der Ausweis wohl neu war: Verlust melden und sperren lassen. (Glaub mir, der  Verlust kann echt übel werden)
Da deine Bankkarte dabei war: Ich will mal hoffen, das die schon gespeert ist.
Da deine versicherungskarte deiner Krankenkasse dabei war, die informieren und eine neue Beantragen.

Ansonsten könnte man mal hoffen, das dein Laptop zumindest einen Anmeldeschirm anzeigt und nicht jeder von jetzt auf gleich auf deinen Kram zugreifen kann. Für den Fall das nicht: Fang mal an, alle _möglicherweise_ gespeicherten Passwörter zu ändern.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß,  meine Lumias kann ich einfach online orten.   Mit den Zugangsdaten für meinen Account kann ich für jedes Gerät, auf dem dieser aktiviert ist,  nachsehen wo es ist,   seine kompletten Daten löschen,  es klingeln und vibrieren lassen  oder anrufen. 

Damit ist man ziemlich gut bedient,  egal ob man es einfach nur nicht finden kann  oder es gestohlen wurde.


Ich vermute, dass das bei Android ähnlich geht?    


Bei einem Laptop wird das deutlich schwieriger.  Zum einen sind die meisten Betriebssysteme im Normalfall nicht so eingestellt, dass sie eine Verbindung zu irgendeinem Server des Herstellers aufstellen können,   zum anderen fehlt ihnen GPS.  Sie wissen also nicht, wo sie sind,  selbst wenn man sie fragen könnte.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Januar 2016)

Nur mal so in den Raum geworfen... wer von euch hat an seinem Laptop serienmässig einen GPS Empfänger inklusive? Ich hab hier 4 Laptops, in der Firma haben wir auch welche.. aber kein einziger von denen hat nen integrierten GPS Empfänger...  so viel zum Thema Ortung und so weiter 


Der Laptop is weg, Anzeige machen, Versicherung einschalten, Schaden zahlen lassen und fertig. Mehr wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2016)

GPS ist auch gar nicht nötig.
Computrace wird schon sehr lange vielen Business-Notebooks verbaut.
Computrace â€“ ThinkPad-Wiki


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> GPS ist auch gar nicht nötig.
> Computrace wird schon sehr lange vielen Business-Notebooks verbaut.
> Computrace â€“ ThinkPad-Wiki





> überträgt dabei allerlei Informationen (IP-Adresse, Benutzernamen, WLAN IDs, Webcam-Fotos, Screenshots, GPS-Koordinaten usw.),



Aha,  wie kennt er denn seine GPS-Daten ohne GPS-Modul?  

Und eine Ortung durch WLAN IDs im Umfeld ist ja wohl vollkommen schwachsinnig ...   Screenshots ebenso, wie sollen die denn bei der Ortung helfen? 


Webcam-Fotos könnten vielleicht helfen,  da muss dann aber schon jemand sehr viel Arbeit reinstecken um da sinnvolle Informationen raus zu bekommen.  Und natürlich ist auch das eine sehr wackelige Methode der Ortung,  die Chancen sehe ich auch als sehr gering an. 


DIe IP-Adresse könnte helfen,  aber auch nur wenn der Dieb keine Ahnung von Technik hat.



Ich würde da eindeutig auf die Ortung per Nutzernamen setzen!   Der Dieb wird sich mit Sicherheit einen eigenen Nutzer-Account mit seinem vollen echten und einmaligen Namen anlegen!


----------



## KarsonNow (20. August 2018)

Hi,
bin gerade auf der Suche nach Antworten und das Thema passt dazu...ist zwar lange her als jemand hier geschrieben hat aber vielleicht lohnt sich es mal zu erfrischen.
Vor paar Tagen wurde Laptop gestohlen.
Anzeige ist raus, mit Seriennummer Rechnung etc..

Ich habe das Laptop vor etwa einem Monat neu eingerichtet - wegen SSD Upgrade und zugemülltem OS habe ich mich für Clean Install entschieden daher keine fremd Software drauf - also kein FB, Cloud Dienste oder sonstiges.

Typische Acer (EX25** irgendwas, muss ich in den Papieren nachschauen) - halt Einsteiger Laptop mit einem Pentium drin, kein ThinkPad mit Sonderfunktionen.

So... die Option - "finde mein Gerät" habe ich aktiviert und natürlich ist der Laptop mit MS Konto verknüpft.

MS findet aber nichts - letzte Ortung war etwa eigene Wohnung... scheinbar war es bisher nicht an oder nicht im Netz.
Interessanterweise Ortung (über IP?) war ziemlich grob...

Wie oder durch welche Daten werden die Ortungsdaten übermittelt bzw. womit sind sie gebunden? MS Account, Seriennummer, MAC-Adresse?

Ich meine wenn der Dieb den MS Account geändert hat oder auch neues Windows Key verwendet... oder gar OS neu installiert hat ergibt die Ortung Funktion keinen Sinn da die Verknüpfung/Bindung zum MS ja entfällt... und man kann ja davon ausgehen dass keiner so dämlich ist die alte Daten/OS beizubehalten... aber Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Jetzt die Frage - besteht eine Chance den wiederzufinden wenn neues OS oder Nutzer/Account drauf wäre?


----------



## chaotium (20. August 2018)

Beim Notebook ist der Key im UEFI drin. Bügelt er das Windows neu bleibt der Key gleich.

Darum der Tipp beim Notebook: Festplatte verschlüsseln.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Beim Notebook ist der Key im UEFI drin. Bügelt er das Windows neu bleibt der Key gleich.
> 
> Darum der Tipp beim Notebook: Festplatte verschlüsseln.



Das HP Pro Book 4520s hatte noch ein BIOS, und der Unfug mit auf die Hardware gelockten Windows-Lizenzen war damals noch in weiter Ferne. 

Zudem ist die Festplattenverschlüsselung von Windows nachweislich alles andere als sicher.  Es gibt sowohl öffentlich verfügbare Sicherheitslücken als auch Backdoors für jeden der Micros~1 mal nett danach fragt.


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2018)

Schrieb ich Windows eigene Verschlüsselung? Und weit über 50 Prozent sind PC normalos, und kennen sich nicht so mit der Materie aus.


----------



## KarsonNow (21. August 2018)

Aber durch Neuinstallation des OS wird ja neues Windows Key verwendet - also das alte wird ja ersetzt.
TMP - falls es etwas fsmot zu tun hat - kann man auch löschen/clearen.

Also ich stehe aufm Schlauch...

Ist es jetzt Hardware oder Software gebunden?  Ich meine es wäre sinnfreie Funktion wenn es sich durch simples formatieren der Festplatte/löschen der Partitionen und ein OS Clean Install aushebeln lässt...


----------

